# Mag Prices...



## js (Jun 29, 2006)

Geez..... I was looking around at some different online firearm dealers and 30rd AR mag prices have jumped up.....alot! I guess with the possible AWB making it's way through it's different channels, everybody is snatching everything up. Well.......including me I guess


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

I was reading where theres going to be a big run on everything up on the AR-15 site. All I can say is inforumed and call your reps, vote and join the NRA.


----------



## A_J (May 22, 2006)

Yup, the AR junkies are freaking out already, creating a self-fulfilling prophecy.. try CDNN maybe.

Just wait for the run on lowers - some even snatch up dozens of them with the intent of reselling them for double or triple the price if the AWB comes back.

The same thing happened with 223 ammo - we all started freaking out about ammo prices going up, so we all started hoarding, thus driving the prices up even more. It got to the point where I'd run into fellow AR15.com members waiting for the sporting goods store to open in the morning, and within 10 minutes, the store would be cleaned out of ammo. That's when my freind and I said "screw this" and started reloading. But even then, brass is getting harder to find and more expensive. So my buddy got a 22 conversion kit for his AR, and I picked up a 10/22 to keep us entertained in the meantime.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I just picked up a 5th PS90 fifty-round mag because of all of this.


----------



## js (Jun 29, 2006)

Right now you can pick up a 10pack of 30rd Mags from bravocompanyusa.com... I picked up 10 for $109.00. That's just a wee bit over 10 dollars a mag. Good quaility mags made by D&H.... They have the new green followers, of course I'll upgrade to the magpul no tilt followers soon....

I think I've got enough mags to last me a while now... I've got a total of twenty 30rd mags... :smt083


----------



## Rustycompass (Jun 25, 2006)

*Thanks for the heads up...*



js said:


> Right now you can pick up a 10pack of 30rd Mags from bravocompanyusa.com... I picked up 10 for $109.00. That's just a wee bit over 10 dollars a mag. Good quaility :smt083


Thats good to know, Thanks alot for the tip... I'm shopping for a good deal on mags myself. It sounds like the best deal as of late. I might jump on that one.


----------



## C4iGrant (Apr 24, 2007)

Mags are becoming hard to come by these days. I stock the D&H mags that Bravo Company carries and will soon be stock Okay mags if anyone is interested.



C4


----------



## justin81 (Jan 12, 2007)

I'm having a really hard time finding anything cheap for the ARs. I bought it because of all the different accessories you could use, but now that I have the rifle, I can't afford any of the accessories.:anim_lol: 

The cheapest mags I could find around here were $14. They were the gray colored, not the green. I only bought one for now thinking I could find a better deal later on. I hope it works.


----------



## C4iGrant (Apr 24, 2007)

justin81 said:


> I'm having a really hard time finding anything cheap for the ARs. I bought it because of all the different accessories you could use, but now that I have the rifle, I can't afford any of the accessories.:anim_lol:
> 
> The cheapest mags I could find around here were $14. They were the gray colored, not the green. I only bought one for now thinking I could find a better deal later on. I hope it works.


I sell D&H 30rd mags for $11.95 if interested.

C4


----------



## Revolver (Aug 26, 2006)

C4iGrant said:


> I sell D&H 30rd mags for $11.95 if interested.
> 
> C4


I think I may be up for a couple.

ETA: OK. I see them on your site.

Problem I've had with some USGI mags is that they fit too snugly. Why is that? Do they get warped or bent?


----------



## C4iGrant (Apr 24, 2007)

Revolver said:


> I think I may be up for a couple.
> 
> ETA: OK. I see them on your site.
> 
> Problem I've had with some USGI mags is that they fit too snugly. Why is that? Do they get warped or bent?


I am willing to bet that you have an out of spec magwell.

C4


----------

